# E5200



## Idleman (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum, so be kind.

Just OC`ed from stock 2.5Ghz to 3.5Ghz. Have ran Prime95 at small FFT`s for 18hrs, all passes. Ran ITB at max and standard at 10 runs and custom at 5 runs, all passes. All the guides i`ve read, all say you have to increase Vcore as you increase FSB. But my mobo(Asus p5n-mx) does`nt seem to allow this. So i am still running at the same voltage.

ImageShack Album - 5 images

The link above shows my latest Bios settings.
This is my first OC. At the end of the year will be building my first rig. So this is a learning curve for me. Any and all help grately appreciated.


----------

